# Selenobrachys philippinus



## mitchell123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi i could't find any info about these species i want too know how to take care of these guys?


----------



## tarantulas.com (Jun 11, 2007)

*confusing*

As far as I know the genus "selenobrachys" has not yet been officially classified. I believe that the name is blend of selenocosmia and chilobrachys.  I would recommend that you keep this spider similar to known chilobrachys (i.e. dyscolus)


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 11, 2007)

thx , more info is welkom maybe from experience.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,
Keep them like you would Chilobrachys or Haplopelmas. Deep substrate that is slightly moist.


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,



tarantulas.com said:


> As far as I know the genus "selenobrachys" has not yet been officially classified. I believe that the name is blend of selenocosmia and chilobrachys.  I would recommend that you keep this spider similar to known chilobrachys (i.e. dyscolus)


Well, it is currently an "accepted" genus.  It is described and currently accepted on Platnick's list.  I understand this may not be correct, and expect this may change in the near future... but it is still "officially classified" none the less.

Eric


----------



## tarantulas.com (Jun 11, 2007)

*sorry*

Sorry, my mistake.  Thank you for the correction.


----------



## tarsier (Jun 11, 2007)

Selenobrachys philippinus

DESCRIPTION
This is a dark orange forest dwelling species found in Negros Island,  Philippines. 

From specimens I have seen, adult females have a legspan of 4 to 4.5 inches while males are slightly smaller.  

Here is a photo of my sub-adult male 







HOUSING
I kept mine in a  2.5 gal. tank while some friends keep them in 5 gal. tanks. The substrate does not have to be deep but a moisture-retaining substance like cocopeat or potting soil must be used. These are opportunistic burrowers and must be given something on which they can attach their webbing to, such as rocks or pieces of bark. 

HUMIDITY
High.  I misted often and also used a water dish.

DEFENSIVE BEHAVIOR

They are not aggressive,  but are very fast and will run away when threatened.


----------



## ronin (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks tarsier.  Absolutely gorgeous T with a much more oblong shaped abdomen than you see on most other Ts.


----------



## tarsier (Jun 12, 2007)

ronin said:


> Thanks tarsier.  Absolutely gorgeous T with a much more oblong shaped abdomen than you see on most other Ts.


Thanks.  They  are the most beautiful Philippine tarantula I have seen (although  I have heard that Cyriopagopus dromeus are also quite pretty).

Back to the S. philippinus,  two Philippine Tarantula & Scorpion Society (PTSS) directors actually have a breeding project going and we are keeping our fingers crossed that it will be successful.


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2007)

are you sure on that 4-4.5"? Soren writes here about 6-8"!
also Verdez sunday told me about a 5" female it was sub-adult...

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9209&hl=selenobrachys


----------



## tarsier (Jun 12, 2007)

oops.  sorry.  4 -4.5 inches would only be about 10-11 cm,  too small.

i double-checked with Nick (demonick) and Robbie (forgot his handle here) who said that the breeder female  is around 13 or 15 cm. (around 5.5-6 inches) while the adult male is a little smaller.

if they do get as big as Soren says,  that would be nice though.  i've never seen one reach 8 inches.


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's my cutie :drool: 

It's true that the become very big


----------



## beetleman (Jun 12, 2007)

:clap: very cool! i like very much


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Forgot to thank you guys for the info:? 

so hearby thx


----------



## setske (Jul 23, 2007)

where can i buy one of these? i leave in manila thanks ^_^


----------



## Adsy (Jan 5, 2008)

What about breeding? Do they need "special conditions"?


----------



## LarsWS (Sep 14, 2010)

Adsy said:


> What about breeding? Do they need "special conditions"?


/cast [Ressurect Dead] target:dead_tread  

Any one got tips on any "special conditions" since this tread was active? I have a female at about 13cm and an adult male due to arrive tomorrow.
Will post pics.


----------



## lordddelgado (Dec 7, 2010)

setske said:


> where can i buy one of these? i leave in manila thanks ^_^


sa cartimar tol, mura lang, yun sakin binigay ko nalang sa pinsan ko, ayoko ng fast runners at nakatira sa moisty environment prone sa mites.

translation: You can buy this in cartimar, I bought one and give it away, I dont like fast runners and living in moisty environment, they are prone to mites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legger (Jan 3, 2011)

mitchell123 said:


> Here's my cutie :drool:
> 
> It's true that the become very big


yess its a real beauty.. is she male of female? how long is the pre-molt period for these guys? :wall:


----------



## blinded87 (Aug 30, 2012)

It's been a year since I began to keep tarantulas as pets and it's been a while since I found out that those big hairy orange spiders are tarantulas as well. I often see them in our backyard in my home province Bohol.

The local folks call it "Agwason". It lives in moist places, either between the gap of two rocks, under a coconut shell, or under the roots of trees, mostly coconut trees.

I don't know how it behaves when in captivity. It has quite a reputation. The local folks will always try to stay away from it or just kill it. Some folks claim that they've been bitten by it and that it stings a lot and that it will cause watery eyes. Well, that's what they've said. I dunno if it's true or not.

Last December, I found one under piles of hardened cement fragments near a faucet when I was trying to was my feet.
It moved with lightning speed when I turned on the faucet. I tried to catch it, but it's just too fast and it made its way unto the other side of the fence.

I'll try to find those fellas when I get back to Bohol. Hopefully, I'll be able to catch one even if it's small.

I'll also take some pictures of its natural habitat.
I'll be going back to Bohol this November.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quazgar (Aug 30, 2012)

LarsWS said:


> /cast [Ressurect Dead] target:dead_tread
> 
> Any one got tips on any "special conditions" since this tread was active? I have a female at about 13cm and an adult male due to arrive tomorrow.
> Will post pics.


Mine is still a sling/early juvie. When I first set it up, I did it like a Haplopelma as recommended above. It did extend its burrow to the bottom but would often be topside. After I changed its enclosure, it's starter burrow wasn't deep enough for it, so it has webbed up much more and always stay up top. Otherwise, nothing special was done for it.

BTW, this species is now officially Orphnaecus phillipinus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

